# IGNORE



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 10, 2020)

IGNORE


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 12, 2020)

No


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 12, 2020)

*ignores*


----------



## Joni (Jan 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *ignores*


^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2020)

Cookies_McSalsa said:


> IGNORE


Is this an experiment in reverse psychology?


----------



## Joni (Jan 12, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is this an experiment in reverse psychology?


A very successful one so far.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 12, 2020)

*whistles and looks around*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 12, 2020)

_-notices you being ignored by me-_


----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, my ignore post got more interest than my actual interest thread! XD

I couldn’t delete it, so instead, IGNORE.

I may make another interest thread later, but at the moment, IGNORE! XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 17, 2020)

*watches thread*


----------



## Sairn (Jan 17, 2020)

*ignores, pushes glass off counter*


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 17, 2020)

Cookies_McSalsa said:


> Wow, my ignore post got more interest than my actual interest thread! XD
> 
> I couldn’t delete it, so instead, IGNORE.
> 
> I may make another interest thread later, but at the moment, IGNORE! XD


You can either @SSJ3Mewtwo and ask him to delete it or report your own original post and say you want it deleted and it will be.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 20, 2020)

No, I think not.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh, another ignore thread? I'll just have to continue to ignore ignoring.


----------

